# Litters



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Haven't posted in awhile so thought I'd share what I have going on right now.

Litter 1 is 14 days old and form a piebald champagne buck and burmese doe there was 11 in the litter and I've got it culled down to 4 a black banded buck, 2 black tans, and an unknown color.

Litter 2 is from my "booted" black buck and a self black doe originally 12 culled down to five four does and one buck 2 blacks both have some white on their toes just waiting to see who develops better and 3 chocolates 1 partially banded buck, self doe and satin self doe.

I also have two more litters coming sometime in the next week both from the booted buck one is a satin black tan doe the other being a partially banded black doe.

Here are some pics of litter 2.
All together









the blacks









the chocolates


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I love the chocolates!


----------

